# شقة 140متر للايجار قانون جديد او مفروش بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 11115
للجادين شقة مساحتها 140متر عبارة عن 2غرفة نوم 3ريسبشن ،حمام ومطبخ 
•	فرش جـديــد بــالاجـهـزة 
•	الشــقة تصــلح لجميــع الاغــراض 
المطلـــوب / للايجار قانون جديد / 3000 جنيه (شهريا)
المطلـــوب / للايجار مفروش / 4000 جنيه (شهريا)
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

